# All eyes on Braxton!:heart_eyes::dog:



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just wanted to share some pictures of my baby Braxton. She is very shy and very quiet, hates the camera and would stay in her crate all day if I let her. But not today! It's grooming weekend for us and miss Braxton was first in line. She soooo very soft and pretty and such nice markings but she never lets me take pics of her. But today I think she made an exception. I also trimmed hers and Ava's elves feet for the first time today. So they are looking extra shabby. So here she is!

Not too happy all wet in this pic


There's my princess all dry and posing for doggie vogue



Braxton says:
Does this angle make my butt look big? Lol



A view of her pretty markings



And here she is even looking right at the camera looking so pretty and fluffy



Share your long coat grooming tips if you'd like. We use Aroma paws shampoo. We follow that up with Nootie Cherry blossom perfume coat conditioning spray and we do a Coconut oil paw massage.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Braxton is a little beauty queen  such a fluffy tail I love it, Posing pretty for her mama!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Braxton is a little beauty queen  such a fluffy tail I love it, Posing pretty for her mama!



Thanks so much boo😘! I'm so glad I could get some pics of her. She is in a good mood today lol. She's so soft to touch, she has the softest coat of all of my long coats. Kendall's is the longest and Ava's the shiniest. Braxton is very much an introvert. She loves quiet and alone time. The complete opposite of the rest of my crew lol. Has Gucci had her first bath? What grooming products do you use?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Braxton is a little beauty queen
> ...


I wish I could meet your gang they're all adorable! I have to say though Ava is my favourite  yes Gucci had her first bath yesterday she was really well behaved I was impressed she dried so quickly! 
I tend to stick to pet head when it comes to shampoo, conditioner and sprays. Although I got a new paw butter it's called paw amour and I really like it it's better than the pet head butter because the pet head is oatmeal and I'm not keen on the smell. I'm going to find a new baby powder spray for Gucci I think that scent will suit her  millie loves being groomed she just loves getting attention!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I wish I could meet your gang they're all adorable! I have to say though Ava is my favourite  yes Gucci had her first bath yesterday she was really well behaved I was impressed she dried so quickly!
> I tend to stick to pet head when it comes to shampoo, conditioner and sprays. Although I got a new paw butter it's called paw amour and I really like it it's better than the pet head butter because the pet head is oatmeal and I'm not keen on the smell. I'm going to find a new baby powder spray for Gucci I think that scent will suit her  millie loves being groomed she just loves getting attention!



Awe thanks love❤and Ava says thanks too. She really is quite a character. And one of my best friends. I've never met a dog quite like her lol. 

I have some pet head. One is in a blue bottle, it's a brightening shampoo that I use on Ava and Brax. It really makes the whites of their coats nice and bright. The other is in a purple bottle. I had to back off in Pet head, as I love the smell but it dries out my dogs coats. I switched to Nootie from Pet head and liked that much better. Then I came across the Aroma Paws line and fell in love with the fact that it's all natural with no harsh chemicals and they have such a wide line of products from calming shampoos, to oatmeal, even candles for soothing, perfume sprays and then some. 

Awe lol...well the smooth coats are the easiest to groom. Bailey is practically dry once I towel blot him after a bath.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Eeeeeeeek!!! I love Brax. Lil beauty.

Look at her little brows too aww man she's so darn cute. Loving these piccies so much! I really don't think Pablo would be able to control himself around your crew though !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Eeeeeeeek!!! I love Brax. Lil beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at her little brows too aww man she's so darn cute. Loving these piccies so much! I really don't think Pablo would be able to control himself around your crew though !



Thanks love bug! She's my little hidden beauty lol. Cause I can never get a photo of the little doll. She is the quietest most sweet little thing too. Rarely ever makes a peep. You'd love her. Her only demands is rubs rubs rubs and more rubs and she loves to give kisses lol. 

What grooming products do you use for your babes? How's having to groom a long coat differ from grooming Pablo?

I know Neeva still has a ways to go, I can't wait to see how her coat turns out and ear fluffs, fluffy butts and all that comes with having a long coat baby 😍


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks love bug! She's my little hidden beauty lol. Cause I can never get a photo of the little doll. She is the quietest most sweet little thing too. Rarely ever makes a peep. You'd love her. Her only demands is rubs rubs rubs and more rubs and she loves to give kisses lol.
> 
> What grooming products do you use for your babes? How's having to groom a long coat differ from grooming Pablo?
> 
> I know Neeva still has a ways to go, I can't wait to see how her coat turns out and ear fluffs, fluffy butts and all that comes with having a long coat baby 😍


She sounds adorable I love how different all chi's personalities are they're so full of character!!

We order in a special type of shampoo no chemicals or any of the other crap in some grooming products but it also stops to overproduction of dander on their coats which is what the BF is highly allergic too works wonders really love the shine it gives their coats! And we also have calvin Klein doggy perfume for Pablo ha!! And Baby powder for Neeva which is honestly my fave smell ever. Im actually loving grooming her its so therapeutic with Pablo its literally over in 10 minutes but I'm super pumped for when her long hair starts coming in she's still not blown her coat yet the rest of the litter have she's taken her time!! What brushes do you use on your babies?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could meet your gang they're all adorable! I have to say though Ava is my favourite
> ...


I will be sure to check out the aroma paws  I will try it and see what it's like!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't seen too many pics of her. She is quite beautiful! Someday I want one with Ava's or Braxs' markings. I don't see very many available though. Must be hard to find?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I haven't seen too many pics of her. She is quite beautiful! Someday I want one with Ava's or Braxs' markings. I don't see very many available though. Must be hard to fimn?


Hi Katie! Brax says thank you. She really is my little hidden gem. She is very reserved and quite shy, so I rarely get to take pics of her without her looking away or cowering. 
She is a such a stunner, her markings are quite unique. She quite small too, 4.4 lbs and almost 2.5 yrs. I was trying to find another chi marked like her and I couldn't either. Ava is as close as I got. There is another breeder I would've gone with who often has black and white babies, long and smooth. But at the time, she only had a smooth with black and white markings. I can pm you the name of the breeder if you want to have it for later. 

Thanks so much for the compliments on my little baby. I'm glad I was able to get some good pics of her for a change lol.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> LittleBeverly2015 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen too many pics of her. She is quite beautiful! Someday I want one with Ava's or Braxs' markings. I don't see very many available though. Must be hard to find?
> ...


I would love for you to pm the name to me! Thank you! I may not be ready for another doggie for a while but I could save it for later.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I will be sure to check out the aroma paws  I will try it and see what it's like!



And I'll be sure to check out that paw creme. Ava and Brax have the smoothest paws. Still as soft as they were when they were pups 💕


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I would love for you to pm the name to me! Thank you! I may not be ready for another doggie for a while but I could save it for later.



Of course my dear. I'd love to see you with a three chi household some day. These babies are so addicting😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> She sounds adorable I love how different all chi's personalities are they're so full of character!!
> 
> 
> 
> We order in a special type of shampoo no chemicals or any of the other crap in some grooming products but it also stops to overproduction of dander on their coats which is what the BF is highly allergic too works wonders really love the shine it gives their coats! And we also have calvin Klein doggy perfume for Pablo ha!! And Baby powder for Neeva which is honestly my fave smell ever. Im actually loving grooming her its so therapeutic with Pablo its literally over in 10 minutes but I'm super pumped for when her long hair starts coming in she's still not blown her coat yet the rest of the litter have she's taken her time!! What brushes do you use on your babies?



We use a really soft brush very similar to a baby brush ( or you can just buy a baby brush). And we also use a wide tooth brush with metal bristles to comb the tangles out of butt fluffs😂, ear fringe and also if your baby gets long tail fur, you'll needs something sturdy to brush that too. Or you can just use a baby comb. I have fun grooming my girls. I do sometimes blow dry them In a low setting, it helps make their fur nice and poofy😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, I love the first pic of Braxton when she was still all wet, even though you say she wasn't too happy... she looks so cute . And she looks very pretty after her grooming. I was wondering where she was in the last couple posts of your walks in the park


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, I love the first pic of Braxton when she was still all wet, even though you say she wasn't too happy... she looks so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Elaina. She is such a pretty baby. I just wish she weren't so shy. She does like the outdoors but tends to prefer the porch rather than large outdoor spaces. We have been working with her on walking. Up until this summer she was very lazy about it and well...walks would either result in her laying in the middle of the side walk and refusing to move, or me practically dragging her. Now she's a little better but her balance isn't good lol, we laugh that the back half of her body kinda leads the way , she's got this funky sideways walk that she does and she's very slow. She would be happiest all hidden away in a carrier. But personally I only like using a carrier if I am going shopping and gonna be in stores or if we are dining out, or in winter etc. often times we are out on our balcony and we leave the door cracked and Brax chooses to stay inside in her crate. She's kind of an introvert and she really likes her space and quiet time.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Braxton's pics are beautiful Meoshia...I love her. She is such a beautiful girl, I hope she continues to make progress!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Braxton's pics are beautiful Meoshia...I love her. She is such a beautiful girl, I hope she continues to make progress!



Thanks so much Deb! She's my little angel no matter what❤


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG agrees with Braxton! Baths suck! LOL


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Aw...she's beautiful! We so rarely see her! It's nice to see her looking so confident. What a beauty!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Aw...she's beautiful! We so rarely see her! It's nice to see her looking so confident. What a beauty!



Thanks Dorothy's mom. She is such an angel. I notice she is coming out of her shell a bit more. So who knows....maybe there will be more pics in the near future.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Braxton is gorgeous! What a cutie. She should let her mama take pictures more often.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww Braxton is gorgeous! What a cutie. She should let her mama take pictures more often.



Thanks so much sweetie!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie is exactly the same. She spends lots of time in her little carrier in her pen. She'd like to spend all day there, but she does come out during lunch and dinner. She gets up on the chair next to mine, but please don't touch me! I do anyway, sometimes. Breeders suck sometimes. This pup has so many champions in her pedigree, but she can't breathe when she gets excited because her little nose and palate are so tiny. Breeder won't talk to me any more!! (I guess I asked too many questions about her breeding!)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Brax us very shy. But at the same time she does have a personality. And she loves to give kisses and will let us hold her as much as we want thank goodness. And I glad for Ava, as Ava keeps Braxton active! She pretty much forced her to play lol. I swear the two seem more like litter mates.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Awe, Braxton is beautiful. Love her fluffy tail. It's nice seeing some extra pictures of just her. Looks like it was a beautiful day for a bath and then some brushing outside.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Awe, Braxton is beautiful. Love her fluffy tail. It's nice seeing some extra pictures of just her. Looks like it was a beautiful day for a bath and then some brushing outside.


Thanks Michele! Brax is the sweetest little girl.


----------

